# THE ACID HOUSE. Dec '12.



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

*    The Acid House    

For those of you that have been following our little southern jolly, you may be forgiven for thinking that this place was our first port of call, what with all the jars, bottles, cases and ampules full of all manner of strange chemicals and that somehow we all ingested said chemicals explaining some of the strange and bizarre behaviour that you have witnessed at the 2 previous explores...
Well no... all that strange behaviour is actually the norm!! 
This was splore number 3...
Nestling in the english countryside at the end of a very narrow muddy track is this...
A grand old grey house, slowly crumbling away full of all manner of instruments and odd sounding chemicals and poisons, dangerous floors and the feeling that someone could disturb us at any point. As far as im concerned the perfect end to the perfect splore with the perfect company!! I honestly cant wait for a repeat performance!!
Alt, Shhh! and last but by all means not least NK...YOU IS THE BEST!!!

 ACCCCIIIIEEEEED  ​*










































































*thanks for lookin...​*


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 9, 2012)

Wowsers!! great shots , am so unprepared wit my piks, was one of the greatest splore days ever , thanks to you guys !!!!! We NEED more!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

Yaaayy! fantastic pics! Love them. Great write up too, haha You really get the the detailed shots as well, dont miss a thing Aww now I feel sad, this is the last splore of our ace adventure


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 9, 2012)

Labtastic. I'm green with envy


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, very very nice infact! Would love to see this place 

Cheers for sharing!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Yaaayy! fantastic pics! Love them. Great write up too, haha You really get the the detailed shots as well, dont miss a thing Aww now I feel sad, this is the last splore of our ace adventure



*It aint the last... Its the FIRST!! More to come eh?! *


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 9, 2012)

Its very much a Yes from me!

Great shots of a very nice looking place.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2012)

Acciiiiiiiiid! Fantastic shots, You've really documented this place really well, hats off to ya!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *It aint the last... Its the FIRST!! More to come eh?! *



Hell yes,definately!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 9, 2012)

Whats more impressive is you took your rather splendid and detailed shots in superquick time as me & Sshhhh.... tend to fath a little haha, jolly well done mate and well splored that man!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 9, 2012)

Superb set PS lovely DOF as well looks like a sweet explore


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 9, 2012)

wahayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy tink!! smack on this one for a wild card....muchly appreciated the spiderman entrance and assistance...the perfect end to a splortastic adventure....ace company


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> wahayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy tink!! smack on this one for a wild card....muchly appreciated the spiderman entrance and assistance...the perfect end to a splortastic adventure....ace company



*Youve always got a good un up yer sleeve eh tink!! ACE!!
And as you know im always up for a bit of dodgy climbing *


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd love to know more about this house - what the hell was it used for, what's the history? Understandably you probably cant post this though


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 9, 2012)

Some of mine, thanks to you for the aforementioned spiderman skillz into the altogether curious Aceeed House

The lab where notes have messages attached to some bottles on them like 'do you need this?' etc






The Bottle City skyline of 'Labailia' 






the prolonged mark of the now defunct workforce






Stair action






Misbehaving floors






and an 8 mm induced aceed trippy room






A great splore that at first didn't look too much but got better and much bigger as we explored, it did feel that we would be discovered at any minute and was a great end to our magic day of wonderful adventure and finally meeting the ace Perjury Saint and Ninja Kitten face to face , was fab thanks again guys was the bestest of timers.​


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'd love to know more about this house - what the hell was it used for, what's the history? Understandably you probably cant post this though



*Soz mate, no can do... *


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 9, 2012)

*Ooohhh! Nice one Alt!! Crackin' stair shot there shipmate!!! *


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 9, 2012)

fantastic Alt!! if i got my somewhat colorful arse into gear ide add mine...but alas...its not moving!


----------



## sonyes (Dec 9, 2012)

Yet another fantastic report, and stunning pix from you all........looks like you had a fantastic time.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 10, 2012)

What a bizarre place! Well done chaps and chapesses.


----------



## Stussy (Dec 10, 2012)

What an amazing place, so rare too this kind of place here in Britain! Fantastic report and top notch pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Another incredible report,great photos from all of you.


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 10, 2012)

Apart from all those wonderful Chemist/Pharmacy bottles, which had me salivating by the way, that staircase shot is just the doggies dangly bits


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice pictures the pair of you and well done all this place looks awesome .


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 10, 2012)

great shots guys, fab looking place


----------



## SillySoup (Dec 10, 2012)

Bottles  

I love it. Laboratories tickle my imagination so sweetly.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 10, 2012)

Better late than never, heres a few of mine. A strange little mooch with starkly contrasting rooms and an array of bits and pieces, a very interesting splore finale! A great end to a great day. A pirate captain and spiderman in the same day, not bad going PerjuryS!

A tiled corrridor in the cellar












All sorts of chemical shenanigans going on here






Someone had a colour dilemma, then decided to just stick to magnolia, safe option











An odd little addition to all this 






Chemistry lesson starts at one






This window strangely looks like an Aztec mask..or have I just inhaled some strange chemicals..






Again, thanks you guys for a fantastic day!! ​


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 10, 2012)

The more I see of this place, the more I seem to be insanely jealous 

Hats off to all involved


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 11, 2012)

ahhh wicked pics shh ! love them!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 11, 2012)

*Worth waiting for those are! Nice one Shhhh!!*


----------



## mookster (Dec 11, 2012)

words can't describe how much I want this place...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow!!, nice work Sshhhh... really nice pics .


----------



## barogerl (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice comprehensive survey of the place.A|t first I thought it might be of an enthusiasts wine making operation, now I am more inclinedto think it might be a moonshine operation, especially bearing in mind its situation.
barogerl


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 13, 2012)

Great report and pictures as always, thanks


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Some interesting pics there sets you thinking. Thanks for posting


----------



## MrDan (Dec 21, 2012)

> AltDayOut



That photo really is the mutt's nuts!
Amazing explore and report. Thanks for bringing these photos to my eyes!
Would love to know what this place was used for!


----------



## djrich (Dec 21, 2012)

Excellent pics all - I see a late 80s Steve Wright show reference in amongst the workforce scribbles there "Mr.Spoons and Diamond Geezer!"


----------



## jenkspj (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeesh....chemical bottles from the 1950s, or earlier....now very rare!


----------

